# Hope this works



## Hoytguy (Jan 7, 2018)

Trying to upload some pics of my first layout. This is a test.


----------



## Hoytguy (Jan 7, 2018)

My layout


----------



## Hoytguy (Jan 7, 2018)

My first layout build


----------



## Hoytguy (Jan 7, 2018)

Lots of foam trimming tonight. Spray foam idea disnt work as well as i had hoped


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks like you're making some good progress.
That spray foam is kinda hard to control.

Magic


----------



## fredbon (Mar 4, 2016)

Love the "oil slick" on the water, great touch.

Fred


----------



## Hoytguy (Jan 7, 2018)

fredbon said:


> Love the "oil slick" on the water, great touch.
> 
> Fred


Ha, funny. Ill be re doing the water. Not sure why it dried that way


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Hoytguy said:


> Ha, funny. Ill be re doing the water. Not sure why it dried that way


I don't think he was being funny and I think it looks realistic and I would re-think doing over the water.


----------



## Hoytguy (Jan 7, 2018)

Gramps said:


> I don't think he was being funny and I think it looks realistic and I would re-think doing over the water.


It didnt dry correctly, that is why it looks that way, also not happy with the rocks. This is my first attempt so im learning as i go. Ive recently realized there are alot of how too's on YouTube.

I didnt really think he was being funny. More that i thought it was funny that he liked it because i i do not .


----------



## Hoytguy (Jan 7, 2018)

Double post... Sorry


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Hoytguy said:


> It didnt dry correctly, that is why it looks that way, also not happy with the rocks. This is my first attempt so im learning as i go. Ive recently realized there are alot of how too's on YouTube.
> 
> I didnt really think he was being funny. More that i thought it was funny that he liked it because i i do not .


On second thought, if your creek will be in an industrial area you could leave it but if it will be in a country scene you should probably re-do it.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

I gotta agree with Gramps. It does look realistic sitting on the water.
Plus, as far as I can remember, no one ever tried an oil slick before.
You just happened to come upon it.

Looking good there, Hoytguy. Now you gotta start getting rid of that "pink grass".
You put a lot of rail into a limited space. Good planning.
But yeah, that spray foam is nothing but problems. And don't ever let it get on something you don't want anything on.


----------



## Hoytguy (Jan 7, 2018)

Terrain looking better. Hard to see texture, the plaster cloth is so white.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

It certainly looks good to me. :thumbsup:


----------

